

Ask PG: What's The Most Points One Submission Has Ever Received? - si2

Ask PG: What's The Most Points One Submission Has Ever Recieved on Hackernews? What Was The Article?
======
pg

        > (with (topi nil topscore 0) 
            (each-loaded-item i 
              (when (and (astory i) (> (realscore i) topscore))
                (= topi i topscore (realscore i)))) 
            (list topi!id topscore)) 
        (459289 521)

~~~
ivankirigin
In django, this might look something like this:

    
    
      s = Stories.objects.order_by('-num_votes')[0]

~~~
pg
The query I did was much more complicated. The Arc equivalent of yours is

    
    
        ((sort (compare > score) stories*) 0)

~~~
ivankirigin
Just in case it isn't clear, that order_by actually digs into the database
layer to do the sorting there. It's a query that returns an iterator that
gives you stories in that order one at a time.

To sort an existing list, over a particular member, it would be

    
    
      Stories.sort( key = lambda x: x.score )

That lambda has certainly confused a lot of people I know. Probably because
they used the word "lambda" and not "function".

------
ckopec
Under the lists section of HN there is a best category with the top
submissions.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

~~~
raquo
It counts only recent submissions as far as I can tell though

------
gaika
<http://top.searchyc.com/submissions>

